# 

## Olleo

Cześć,

chciałbym zrobić ogrodzenie mniej więcej w tym stylu:



tj.:
- betonowe fundamenty, 
- kamienna podmurówka,
- słupki i rygle stalowe ocynkowane
- sztachety modrzew krajowy lub syberyjski
- brama przesuwna

Mam następujące pytania:
- jak głęboki i szeroki robić fundament?
- jak montuje się słupki w fundamencie (w trakcie wylewania? po związaniu? jeśli to pierwsze, to jak ustabilizować?)
- jak obmurowuje się słupki kostką granitową?
- jak zamocować stalowe rygle (profile zamknięte lub kątowniki), żeby sztachety zakrywały również słupki?
- jak przykręcić sztachety do rygli, by praca pod wpływem zmian wilgotności i temperatury im była niestraszna? Po prostu na ostro samogwintujacymi  wkrętami? Po jednym, czy po dwa wkrety? A może śruby?

Liczę na Waszą pomoc.

----------


## Olleo

Czy faktycznie istnieje nieprzekraczalne wymaganie od strony formalnej?




> Łączna powierzchnia prześwitów w każdym przęśle musi wynosić nie mniej niż 25%, aby nie był utrudniony przepływ powietrza.


czyli chyba się nie uda gęsto zrobić sztachet (gęsto, czyli co najmniej 9cm sztacheta + 2cm przerwy - wymaganie spełnia dopiero 9cm sztacheta + 3cm przerwy)

----------


## JarekKRK45

Witam , a jak robią ogrodzenia kamienne i z paneli betonowych to co wtedy  z przepływem powietrza i prześwitem ? Ja mam z tyłu działki ogrodzenie  z płyty betonowej na długości 44 m . i jakoś nic się nie dzieje ...

----------


## Olleo

Widze, ze nie za duza popularnoscia cieszy sie ten temat. Nikt mi nic nie doradzi? Np. jakie slupki zastosowac (profil/rura? wymiary? grubosc scianki? ocynk, czy malowany?), jaki profil rygli stalowych (elementow poprzecznych - katownik? profil kwadratowy?), jak zamocowac jedno do drugiego?

----------


## StolarzS

> jakie slupki zastosowac (profil/rura? wymiary? grubosc scianki? ocynk, czy malowany?), jaki profil rygli stalowych (elementow poprzecznych - katownik? profil kwadratowy?), jak zamocowac jedno do drugiego?


Słupki z profila kwadratowego, np. 7x7cm. Wypada ocynkować, bo chyba zależy Ci na trwałości, prawda? Zalewasz ja w fundamencie, wystarczy 30-40cm w betonie, obmurówka  z kamienia dodatkowo je wzmocni. Na czas związania betonu słupki podpiera się łatami/deskami/kołkami lub czym Ci wygodniej. Podpieraj z czterech stron.

Kamienie muruje się na lekko wilgotnej zaprawie, takiej  gęstej, która się nie rozlewa i nie rozłazi pod ciężarem kamienia. 

Aby ułatwić sobie montaż radzę jako poprzeczki użyć deskę np 3,5x5cm lub łatę 4x6cm przykręcaną do słupów, długą na dwa słupki. Dobrze aby łączenia dolnej i górnej deski wypadały na przemian, a nie na tym samym słupku.

Do deski przykręcić deski pionowe to już chyba nie problem...

----------


## Kubencki

Słupki spokojnie 60x60 wystarczą, betonujesz je jakieś 40cm w betonie, reszta w kamieniu (diabeł nie ruszy). Profile poprzeczne w okolicach 50x20 (żeby sie nie obwiesiły) koniecznie ocynkowane, kręcisz do słupków razem ze sztachetką która automatycznie zasłoni słupek. Polecam użyć śrub zamkowych. Ewentualnie jeśli połączenia mają być nie widoczne to długi wkręt od wewnętrznej strony ogrodzenia  :wink: . Jeśli chodzi o prześwity to się nimi nie przejmuj i rób swoje.

----------


## Damian85

Też chce zrobić podobny płot, moje pytania:
1. Na jaką głębokość i szerokość zrobić fundament pod taki płot?
2. Zostały mi 3 palety bloczków fundamentowych, czy można to jakoś wykorzystać jako podmurówkę lub/i jako słupy ? 
3. Co ile metrów powinny być słupki, zakładając ze deski będą kręcone do łat poziomych 4x5cm?

----------


## Olleo

Czy ktos widzial gdzies systemowe obejmy roznych rozmiarow? Cos takiego, jak to:


 
 
 

Tutaj system tylko pod jeden wymiar - 35x35mm. Koszt kompletu 30 zl (4 obejmy) + slupek 51x51x2400mm 140zl. "ocynk ogniowy, czyszczenie fosforowe, powłokę epoksydową oraz lakier proszkowy.", 20 lat gwarancji przed korozja.

Znalazlem 1 (slownie: jedna) taka oferte w znanych mi internetach. Niestety rygli poziomych pod sztachety nie sprzedaja.

Interesuja mnie tez slupki z nawierconymi juz przed cynkowaniem i lakierowaniem otworami montazowymi pod uchwyty dowolne, np. zwykle stalowe katowniki.

----------


## figluzz

Fajna sprawa takie łączenie.

----------


## zoozka

Odgrzeję nieco starego kotleta, ale nie chcę zakładać nowego tematu. 

Planuję zrobić drewniane ogrodzenie o wysokości 1.4 metra. Słupki drewniane 9x9 cm, deski ułożone poziomo. Przerwa między deskami będzie minimalna, około 2 cm. 

Pod słupki będę wmurowywał standardowe kotwy w kształcie U na pręcie długości 20 cm. Moje pytania:

1. Jaki maksymalny rozstaw słupków mogę zrobić, że mi się płot nie obalił? 
2. Jak głęboko w ziemię muszę zabetonować kotwy ? Otwory będę robił wiertnicą 200 mm. 
3. Czy 20 cm pręta wpuszczonego w beton wystarczy czy dospawać więcej? 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## EcoTeak

Zapraszamy do odwiedzenia tematu dotyczącego ogrodzeń z Kompozytu Drewna:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82y-realizacje

----------


## zoozka

> Zapraszamy do odwiedzenia tematu dotyczącego ogrodzeń z Kompozytu Drewna:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82y-realizacje


Dziękuję za zaproszenie, ale to rozwiązanie raczej nie na moją kieszeń  :smile: 

Czy ktoś ewentualnie byłby uprzejmy doradzić odnośnie moich powyższych pytań?

----------


## EcoTeak

A czy słupki koniecznie musza być drewniane?
Przy wysokości 140cm i rozstawie wypełnienia tylko 2cm cały panel pomiędzy tymi słupkami będzie stanowił swego rodzaju "żagiel", który będzie mocno narażony na wiatr. W związku z tym uważam, że słupki (element nośny ogrodzenia) powinny być dość solidne. Drewniane słupki osadzone w stopie stalowej z zalanym prętem w betonie będą według mnie zbyt mało solidne.

Jesli mógł bym coś zasuberować - słupki lepiej było by zrobić stalowe, zabezpieczone antykorozyjnie, pomalowane proszkowo i zalane w ziemii betonem.

No, chyba że się mylę i mam zbyt mało "zaufania" do drewna......

----------


## zoozka

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 

Zastanawiałem się też nad metalowymi słupkami, ale drewniane bardziej mi pasowały ze względów estetycznych i chyba jednak łatwiejszy montaż całości. 

Jeśli to możliwe poproszę o poradę w kwestii metalowych słupków:

1. Jaki przekrój słupka należałoby zastosować, 60x40 wystarczy? 
2. Jak głęboko trzeba je wbetonować?
3. Czy deski ogrodzenia można mocować bezpośrednio do słupków czy trzeba dospawać uchwyty z płaskownika ?

----------


## EcoTeak

Pozwolę sobie na odpowiedź jednakże w perspektywie przygotowania słupków pod montaż kompozytu drewna (bo tym się zajmujemy). Nie pracujemy na drewnie jednakże myślę, że tutaj nie powinno byc to znacznie odmiene jeśli chodzi o ten etap przygotowania konstrukcji ogrodzenia.
I tutaj też należy zwrócić uwagę, że część z odpowiedzi na pytania to tylko decyzja wynikająca z tego co komu się podoba - mam na myśli słupki. Najlepiej wyglądają słupki o przekroju równobocznym (70x70, 90x90mm).
Jeśli chodzi o głębokość osadzenia ich w podłożu - tutaj sugeruję osadzić je poniżej strefy przemarzania (http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/im...4_13/fund5.jpg).
Deski można mocować bezpośrednio do czoła słupków lub też pomiędzy nimi, wówczas należy dospawać odpowiednie uchwyty do słupków. Warto w tym miejscu pamiętać (przynajmniej w przypadku montażu kompozytu drewna) aby umożliwić pracę deski w pionie przy procesie rozprężania się pod wpływem wysokiej temperatury. Przy montażu do czoła słupka - wkręt lub śruba na przestrzał deski w której otwór powinien być średnicy większej aniżeli średnica wkręta, śruby przechodzącej przez deskę. W sytuacji montazu deski do dospawanych profili (pomiędzy słupkami) - warto nawiercić otwory fasolkowe w pioziomie. Dzięki temu deska będzie mogła swobodnie pracowac i zdecydowanie mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo jest, że się zniekształci.

----------


## zoozka

Dziękuję za odpowiedź i uwagi, muszę sprawę przemyśleć  :smile:

----------


## wiesiek6308

Zoozka  i przedmówca - drewno nie pracuje przy wysokich temperaturach tylko przy wahaniach wilgotności. Przy wahaniach temperatur pracuje metal i  różnego rodzaju kompozyty. Rozumiem, że przedmówca raczej oparł się w poście na reklamę ale mniejsza o to. A co do słupków metalowych ogrodzenia to nie przesadzajcie z głębokością aż do strefy przemarzania.

----------


## zoozka

Wiesiek6308 - dzięki za odpowiedź. 

Otwory (średnica 20-25 cm) będę nawiercał wiertnicą na około 80-100 cm,. Jeśli zdecyduję się na metalowe słupki, to  wpuszczę je na 60 cm żeby użyć standardowych 2 metrowych. 

Czy myślisz, że słupki metalowe 60x40x3 mogłyby być rozstawione co 3 metry czy to za rzadko?

----------


## EcoTeak

> Zoozka  i przedmówca - drewno nie pracuje przy wysokich temperaturach tylko przy wahaniach wilgotności. Przy wahaniach temperatur pracuje metal i  różnego rodzaju kompozyty. Rozumiem, że przedmówca raczej oparł się w poście na reklamę ale mniejsza o to. A co do słupków metalowych ogrodzenia to nie przesadzajcie z głębokością aż do strefy przemarzania.


Wystarczy poczytać ze zrozumieniem, a nie wysnuwać przypuszczenia o tym o co się opierałem. Istotą wypowiedzi nie było to - z jakiego powodu pracuje dany materiał, tylko co zrobić i jak zamontowac aby wypełnienie się nie wypaczało. Co do osadzania słupków poniżej strefy przemarzania - każdy "fachowiec" ma tu swoją szkołę, niektórzy kotwią słupki do kostki brukowej - niektórzy osadzają je w podłożu poniżej strefy przemarzania.

----------


## wiesiek6308

> Wiesiek6308 - dzięki za odpowiedź. 
> 
> Otwory (średnica 20-25 cm) będę nawiercał wiertnicą na około 80-100 cm,. Jeśli zdecyduję się na metalowe słupki, to  wpuszczę je na 60 cm żeby użyć standardowych 2 metrowych. 
> 
> Czy myślisz, że słupki metalowe 60x40x3 mogłyby być rozstawione co 3 metry czy to za rzadko?


To stanowczo za rzadko jak z takiego materiału. Słupki mogą być 2 metrowe a możesz do nich dospawać tzw. wąsy lub przedłużki jeżeli nasz wiercić w ziemi otwory na 0,8 m lub 1 metr. Ponadto zastosowanie słupków w przekroju kwadratu proponuję , one nawet działaniom tzw. żagla tak się nie poddają. Ja wykonując ogrodzenia oscylowałem w długości przęseł ok. 2,5 m maks.

----------

